# Stumpjumper EVO FL trail riding



## Gjb89 (Oct 13, 2013)

Have an opportunity to pick up a 22’ stumpjumper evo for a good price. Those familiar with the EVO geometry and riding in Florida IE Santos. Is an EVO too heavy and too long?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

For the SJ EVO, FL is too flat and boring. I'd move or get something like the Epic EVO.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont ride in FL lucky enough to have a good bike stable that includes a Stumpy Evo though and will say its a great bike but would near last choice to take to FL. It isn't stomp on it and go bike, long wheel base slack, not the best for tight twisty stuff. I would likely look at something like a Ripley, great pedaling all rounder.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am not very familiar with florida, but from what I understand if you do NEED a FS bike, a short travel tightly wound machine would be your best choice. Santa Cruz Blur, Epic, Trek Supercaliper, etc.


----------

